# Pinnacle blade & chip breaker upgrade for my Stanley Baily #4



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the the rewiew Dan 
it was a great idea to compare it with driving driving thrugh snow with two different cars 
it made it a hell lot easyer to understand the thoughts behind all the talk about 
upgrade or not upgrade with aftermarket blades 
speciell when you have to pay 100$ for a set ….thats will fast be 500+ to cover just 
the benchplanes used on daily basis

take care
Dennis


----------



## dbhost

I have been teetering between the Pinnacle, and the Hock iron / chip breakers. I sure wish somebody would do a side by side review of them… I know my Groz #4 and #5 planes aren't quite an antique Stanley, but I have them tuned to where they work well, I just feel improved iron and chipbreaker would go a LONG way to making these things nice planes…


----------



## Dcase

dbhost- That is the same thought I had and thats why I bought one set of each. I am actually planning on doing a blog soon comparing the two. However just to tell you now if I had to get rid of one set and keep the other I would keep the Pinnacle. The Pinnacle set is a bit thicker and seems like its a little better machined. The matched set just fits so perfect and smooth with each other. Is it worth paying 20 or 30 dollars more for? I don't know yet.

If you decide on a new blade you can probably get away with just one. The #4 and #5 will take the same sized blade so you could use it in either plane. I think the blade is best for a smoothing plane as that is where you want your finest cut.


----------



## Bertha

I've got experience with the Hock sets but I've yet to purchase a Pinnacle variety. I agree with your sentiments, all of them. The blades are downright expensive and sure, they don't get any "sharper" than the originals. Howver the thickness gives a stability that's difficult to describe in better terms than your truck metaphor. The mate of chipbreaker to blade is perfect & stiff, which is difficult to obtain with old Stanleys (in my experience). It's money well spent, but it's a lot of money to spend. I'm going to check out this Pinnacle offering. Thanks!


----------



## Jimi_C

dbhost: I went with the Veritas replacements for Stanley - they were a touch cheaper than even the Hock (and WAY cheaper than the Pinnacles). I've been using them a bit and plan on doing a review soonish.


----------



## Dcase

Jimi- I was looking at the Veritas replacements also. A review would be nice as I don't think I saw any when I was looking at them.


----------



## wingate_52

How much adjustment did you have to do to get the Oinnacle o work? 1/16" off the front of the mouth?


----------



## bigike

These are great blades but compairing them to the hock blade they have nothing on the hock blades only cuz you have to file the mouth of your plane for it to work also you have to wind the adjusting screw almost to the end of the rod it's on. Other than that I can't see nothing wrong with them.

I wanna try to do a compairason with the pinnicle and the lee valley blade/breaker set that would be the next test I'm gonna do a blog about all three, I did one on the pinnicle blade too you can find the info here.
http://lumberjocks.com/bigike/reviews


----------

